

Ask HN: Which is the better language to use Perl, Python or PHP? - wocp

Well I want to build a web application, I know how to use all those languages, but in my school the teachers say Perl is better, because is so strong and powerful.<p>I like Python, It&#x27;s easy to write code, and its POO is pretty cute.<p>Which is better for You, Why?
======
marveller
About Perl [http://programmers.stackexchange.com/questions/115851/is-
per...](http://programmers.stackexchange.com/questions/115851/is-perl-still-a-
useful-viable-language)

PHP vs Python article from 2 years ago
[http://onstartups.com/tabid/3339/bid/20493/Why-PHP-Is-Fun-
an...](http://onstartups.com/tabid/3339/bid/20493/Why-PHP-Is-Fun-and-Easy-But-
Python-Is-Marriage-Material.aspx)

If you are going to use PHP, Laravel 4 framework is probably the best choice
[https://tutsplus.com/tutorial/why-laravel-is-taking-the-
php-...](https://tutsplus.com/tutorial/why-laravel-is-taking-the-php-
community-by-storm/)

Symfony 2 and Silex (for small projects) are great frameworks too

But if you already know and love Python, stick to that. It's a great language.

~~~
wocp
Thanks for your answer, yes I know Python is a great language, but Perl is
faster and better than Python for a lot of people. I think Perl is too old...
And I don't know if there is companies that use Perl for new proyects.

